# Ports how to install software on free bsd



## Batmanxx (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi 

Very new to FreeBSD just got this below from Freshports.org so to install anything in FREEBSD to first in the terminal: cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/ && make install clean and after in the terminal: 

pkg install chromium ?  or just in the terminal copy:  pkg install chromium ?

*To install the port:* cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/ && make install clean
*To add the package, run one of these commands:*

pkg install www/chromium
pkg install chromium


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2021)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 16, 2021)

Batmanxx said:


> Very new to FreeBSD...



This has a target audience of a Windows user who has never used the command line using ports and ports-mgmt/portmaster to build third party programs;









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




You can bypass the parts about learning to use the command line, substitute pkg for ports if you like (You'll need to consult the link SirDice provided) and can still follow the basic outline to get to the Desktop. 

It gives you a working pf ruleset for a general purpose desktop, an adaptation for people who use CUPS and examples of what System and Security files need to be edited once you get to the Desktop.


----------



## mark_j (Sep 16, 2021)

Batmanxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Very new to FreeBSD just got this below from Freshports.org so to install anything in FREEBSD to first in the terminal: cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/ && make install clean and after in the terminal:
> 
> ...


You can either use ports (involving pulling in the source code and building all dependencies and the program you want to install). This will, for things like chromium, take a very long time. I recommend not using this method.

The alternative is using packages. This is where the FreeBSD developers have built the program from ports and produced a bibary package where you just install them into the usual directories. This is quick and uncomplicated. That's the `pkg install chromium` bit.

As you seem new to FreeBSD, and as SirDice wrote, the mantra is that you have a lot of reading to do. Most aspects of installing the system, configuring it and making it usable for yourself are contained in the handbook. There's no escaping it.

(There's also translations of the handbook for non-english native speakers: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/doc/ )


----------



## Batmanxx (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you  I tried to install yesterday freebsd without no luck.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 17, 2021)

If you are a new FreeBSD user, suggest you use packages until you become familiar with the system.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 17, 2021)

Batmanxx said:


> Thank you  I tried to install yesterday freebsd without no luck.


We're going to need more information than you not having any "luck" with installing FreeBSD if you expect any help increasing your odds of a successful install.

1. What version of FreeBSD are you attempting to install? 
12.2-RELEASE? 13.0-RELEASE?

2. What install medium are you using? 
memstick.img?  dvd1? disk1?

3. What part during the Base System installation process was it your "luck" ran out? 
The Partitioning menu? Configuring your network interface? 
Forget to comment a line in /etc/rc.conf and end up at Single User Prompt?

4. Did you follow the steps laid out in my tutorial?


----------

